# Making Chipotle's



## ismoke (Feb 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever done this?  Is it simply just smoking the jalepenos, or do you need to add anything else to them?

How do you recommend storing them?  How long will they stay good for?

Sorry for so many questions, but we use chipotle's when making mexican quite a bit, so I thought - hey, why not make them myself?


----------



## mr mac (Feb 12, 2010)

I never have but will certainly be interested in doing so if someone chimes in...


----------



## pitrow (Feb 12, 2010)

never done it before, but there's a writeup on it here...

http://bbq.about.com/od/fruitandvege.../aa100607a.htm


----------



## ismoke (Feb 12, 2010)

Interesting read there, Pit.  Though, I don't know where I'd get red jalepenos...never seen those before at the store!

Also, I don't think I was expecting the process to be so much of a cold smoke.  I was really hoping it was something I could put on the smoke while I was doing something else...oh well, I'm sure I'll try it soon, but probably not Tues or Wed like I was thinking I would, as I got some yard birds to do that day.


----------



## captmoby (Feb 12, 2010)

I make them every year. I usually try to use ripe red Japs or Habs or what ever peppers are ready. Green ones are fine but the ripe red ones tend to be a bit sweeter and not so hot. When I have an abundence of peppers I will core them and smoke them at about 200 degrees for several hours in a basket. Then fininsh them off in a dehydrator. They keep well that way. Rehydrate them as needed. I suppose you wouldnt have to dehydrate them if you plan on using them right away.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Most chiles have to start turning red on the vine, once they start they can be picked and they will continue to turn red.  If you can find them in a store, you'll pay heavily for the red ones. The cold smoke is typical and classic.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 12, 2010)

This smoker has the right approach, and yes you can call any type of chile chipotle as long as it has been smoked and dried. Good reply, points to you.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 12, 2010)

Occasionally do them when I can get some red ones at the end of the growing season at the farmers market.

I just cut em in half, scoop the seeds then smoke.  Sometimes leave them in the oven to finish dehydrating.  Then I use the bullet to turn them into powder.  Lasts me all winter.

Her's a link from when I was starting:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=chipotle


----------



## fire it up (Feb 12, 2010)

ALX has a thread on here somewhere showing how he makes his chipotles.
Haven't tried them myself but this year I will be since I'm planning on 3 different strains of jalapenos and 10-20 plants of each.

As for how long they stay good, if you vacuum seal them they will stay good for as long as ones from the store or you can always freeze them and they will stay nice and fresh but if you use them like I do there is no need for that because they don't last long around here.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 12, 2010)

Now this does sound like a good ending product I don't know if I could grow peppers I have tried to grow things before and lets just sya they come out the same as if I bought them and smoked the plants.


----------

